# Cant Login to anything at all



## dandub (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all im a new member with a pig of a problem. ive got a laptop as a hand me down from a friend but when browsing internet i cannot log in to anything such as email accounts msn bebo etc......when i try login a password it just says page cannot be displayed.all other aspects of internet are fine. i can only use computer in user mode as administrator is blocked,could this be stoppin me? any help greatly appreciated


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Clearly, you need to at least be able to login to an account with administrative rights to change many of the security settings.

Time to call your friend and find out what the administrative account password is.


----------

